# Phrag. schlimii 'Lady Luck'



## Jason Fischer (Sep 15, 2007)

This is the best we've ever flowered this, and the most flowers I've ever seen on a schlimii myself. We have siblings using 'Lady Luck' coming along nicely.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2007)

WOW...well bloomed :clap:


----------



## Marco (Sep 15, 2007)

thats an awesome phrag jason


----------



## cyp8472 (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice Phrag.!:smitten: This is the reason I got my schlimii because I saw this one or one like it when I visted and had to have one. Mine is about to flower so I can't wait!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2007)

So that's where the isotopes from Chernobyl went to! Nice job. When you make the cross of this w/ besseae Rob's Choice count me in.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 16, 2007)

I need a schlimii 4N, now THAT would make a great cross with 'Rob's Choice'!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

colchicine!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2007)

Amazing, indeed!


----------



## paphioland (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 16, 2007)

truely magnificent!


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 16, 2007)

That is just lovely.


----------



## lothianjavert (Sep 20, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!!! :clap:


----------

